

Wikipedia donating its old servers - chip
http://blog.wikimedia.org/2011/06/13/server-decommission-donations/

======
yellowbkpk
The US branch of OpenStreetMap took donation of several of these machines last
year. They're still serving us well! Thanks Rob and Wikimedia!

~~~
cullenking
As well as me and many other people who love and use the OSM project!

------
Bud
Update just posted:

At 36 requests and counting, I imagine we may now be nearly out of servers.
Until each request is reviewed, I am not sure. Consider the entry period ‘soft
closed’. The email address still works for now, so feel free to send in
requests. It cannot hurt. ~ RobH on 2011-06-17 @ 12:35 EST

------
VanceRefrig
Well that's pretty neat!

